# diy bow vise and draw board



## outdoor freak (Sep 13, 2010)

here are some simple to build and cheap make products made from stuff found at the harbor freight


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Interesting Idea! I do have a couple of those clamps and will give this a try
Thx


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

thx


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

the plates you got the vice mounted to - did you fab them up? Or were they bought in those angles - they seem to work perfect.

Here is link to the clamp 

http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-horizontal-toggle-clamp-96233.html

Not sure if he has the vertical or horizontal - not exactly sure how they come up with the name. Would have to play with one and see. I love this thought though.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Any way to add adjustability to the mount? It would have to be something that you adjust by hand and holds solid.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Where did you get the metal pieces? Are those framing or decking supports?


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

does anyone know where the metal pieces come from


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

bowhntr26 said:


> does anyone know where the metal pieces come from


+2...would like to know the same thing on where to get these metal parts for the base..

Mac


----------



## outdoor freak (Sep 13, 2010)

they were in the joist hanger isle at a menards they are a decking hanger but you could build them cheaper yet if you just get some peices of galvinized steel ,ect


----------



## outdoor freak (Sep 13, 2010)

there galvenized splice brackets i just found the stickers off of them


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet! I'll be makin one of those vices. Thank you for posting.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

making one tomorrow


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Could you or anyone show a picture of this bracket before any modifications were done to it please..

Mac


----------

